# Winner of the O-GOES-HO Custom Contest



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

RANDY MATLOCK

Hilltop Customs.....
Congrats! Randy!!! and the other contestants!

Check it out at

www.o-goes-ho.com

Bob:thumbsup:


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Winner!!!*

Bump

Check it out at

www.o-goes-ho.com

Bob


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Congrats Randy.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Sweet Custom!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Good job Randy!


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome work, Randy, Congrats!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Most impressive Randy!!! WOW! She looks incredible!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Hootie-hoo! :woohoo:

Congrats, Hilltop!!

Beautiful work! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

CONGRATS Randy!! Thats amazing work!

Larry


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Orange Crate & Red Ryder*

Thanks guys!!! These were the 2 cars I sent in. I'll get some build pics up for those interested...Thanks again...RM


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Randy
You need to take the boys out for a nice dinner for buildin those two amazing cars! Maybe even let'em have Christmas day off too 

Congrats Again!
Larry


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEET LOOKING CARS!!!!!! 

CONGRATS RANDY!!

Wes


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Virtuoso work on that Merc,Randy!!! Congratulations and kudos.I can see Richard Dreyfuss and the "Pharoahs" cruisin in it when i squint real hard!
Christian


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I knew all along it would be Randy.... freakin' AMAZING WORK!
Congrats!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Beautiful work. Well done Randy! Yes please, more pics!


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

VERY nice!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

for me and most of the dudes here on the HT i,m not too surprized. as a follower of hilltop raceway back at the shop randy has a flare for building the freshest riggs around. be it full blown drag cars a truck here or there or hell even a camping trailer. randy can really put together some stuff! heres to you, a very well done and deservidly so. just a quick question. what did you win? i,m thinkin a all enclusive trip for 2 to hawaii for 10 days.yeah thats it enjoy the trip randy!!!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Thanks guys!!! These were the 2 cars I sent in. I'll get some build pics up for those interested...Thanks again...RM


WOW!!!

CONGRADS, Randy !!:wave::wave::wave::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :freak:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

_______


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Congratulations Randy and the AWESOME Hilltop crew on the win.Looks like the guys pulled out all the stops on these Beauties.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Holy Smokes.........................That thar is Art!*

Dang Randy those look Sharp!

These should be featured in a Car Magazine for sure!

Bob...Congratulations Mr. those are over the top...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Dang Randy those look Sharp!
> 
> These should be featured in a Car Magazine for sure!
> 
> Bob...Congratulations Mr. those are over the top...zilla


HELL YEAH!!! 

Wes


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Randy,Sorry the cars got lost in the mail.Really,I didn't put the in my display case.No ,I mean it.You can make another one. Tom


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

tomhocars said:


> Randy,Sorry the cars got lost in the mail.Really,I didn't put the in my display case.No ,I mean it.You can make another one. Tom


RALMFAO.....hahahahahahaha :jest:

Bob...you can make another one...zilla


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

joegri said:


> just a quick question. what did you win?


Grand Prize:​Your name will be tampo'ed onto the roof of a special commemorative *O*-*GOES*-*HO* car to be released on or about 2/1/11. The production run will be VERY limited at 100 total pieces. The color of the car will also be an exclusive color. These decisions will be up to *O*-*GOES*-*HO*.COM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

And the bagels!!!! Don't forget the bagels!!!I'll bet Randy is waiting out by the mailbox right now for them! :lol:


----------

